# Spinning wheel woes.



## Tweegs (Sep 8, 2007)

As I stated in my intro, mama and I like early American furniture.
Recently, she got the bug to start spinning her own yarn (and I don't mean tall tales:laughing: ).
So the task at hand is to build a spinning wheel.

The turnings will be a challenge, lathe work is my weakest subject, but that will come later.

The problem at hand is the wheel itself. 
By using flat stock, cut to the appropriate angles, I can get the general shape of the wheel. Further, by using a couple of half lapped boards, I can temporarily attach to the inside of the wheel, find center and use the band saw and jig to shape the outside radius of the wheel. All well and good. 

It is the inside radius that has me scratchin' my noggin.
Can't use a band saw for that. Last I checked band saw blades were a continuous loop. 

While the scroll saw sports a blade setup that is conducive, the patience required to keep the inside true is far more than I have.

Using the router with a template seems the only option at this point. 
Making the template presents its own problems.
Using a router "compass", the original thought was to cut the outside radius of the template (1/4" plywood), then reset and cut the inside.
At this point, what would normally be waste is the template I am after.

When plowing through that last half inch or so, the would-be template is going to want to shift and contact the bit in a place I don't want, thus rendering the template useless. Such is my usual luck.

Anyone have thoughts on how to make the template, or am I barking up the wrong tree and there is a better way?

Thanks.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

First have a look on google for spinning wheel plans.
Visit local museum to see how one was put together. I would guess that wheel made similar to a cart wheel.
I will have a look around.
johnep


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Put in spinning wheel plans and google turned up hundreds.
johnep


----------



## Tweegs (Sep 8, 2007)

Yea, I've got a set of plans on order.

I'm one of those kids that always had to tare something apart to see how it works. Sometimes a blessing, sometimes a curse, but most often it's just like some nasty old disease.:laughing:


----------



## BULLHART (Oct 30, 2006)

No experience about spinning wheels, but plenty with arcs. I would clamp down the wheel, and mount a center block inside the wheel at the same height as the wheel. Id find my exact center point, install my trammel arm, and router the inside arc. While your at it you could just do the outside this way as well. Why set up two jigs? Just an idea.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

If you have a scroll saw I would make a table extension that you could put a pivot point for the center of your wheel. Drill your hole close to your line for your blade to pass through then place the center of the wheel on a pin you have placed on the table extension. As you spin the wheel the blade will cut a perfect circle. With a little sanding it should be done.


----------



## Messman (Sep 9, 2007)

Ok, let me take a stab at this for you. First off I am assuming you are speaking of the outer part of the wheel that will accept turned wooden spokes that will run to the wheel hub.

If you get your selfsome hardboard and cut to size the outer diam. once you are happy with the size you can still use your bandsaw to cut the inner diam to the size you want. Once you have your pattern made, you can use your router with a pattern bit to cut your wheel.

I hope you understand what I am saying, if not let me know and I will try to explain better.


----------



## Tweegs (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks for the insight folks!

Let me respond in order here.

Bullhart- Makes sense. I have a spiral up-cut bit that will get me about 1-1/2". Do the inside and outside, flip the wheel over and get the rest with a flush trim bit. I would like to get a better look at your trammel arm and how it attaches to the router. Looks slick.


Dave- Don't know why it didn't click that if I could set up the band saw to pull this off on the outside, that using the same idea on the scroll saw would also work.

Messman- I'm not sure I fully understand. I see two possibilities in your suggestion;
1. Make two patterns, one for the outside, one for the inside.
2. Cut the outside, then run a kerf from the outside of the pattern to the inside and cut the inside diameter. 

Are either of these correct?

I appreciate the help fella's, sometimes it takes another pair of eyes to get the blinders off.


----------



## Messman (Sep 9, 2007)

Let me see if I can put together I diagram of what I am talking about and get that off to you. I will try to get that done tonight for you, barring any family issues. I think that will clear up what I am trying to say...words fail me more often than not.


----------



## Drakulass (Sep 13, 2007)

I find this site

craftsmanspace.com/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&page=shop.browse&category_id=9&Itemid=3

it is very beautiful Spinning wheel on picture. But I think site is new and not start with online selling.

Interesting site.


----------



## iaincwil (Nov 10, 2008)

ever thought of using a router and tremmell!!! to shape the inside circle could even use it for the outside





Tweegs said:


> As I stated in my intro, mama and I like early American furniture.
> Recently, she got the bug to start spinning her own yarn (and I don't mean tall tales:laughing: ).
> So the task at hand is to build a spinning wheel.
> 
> ...


----------



## iaincwil (Nov 10, 2008)

*holdi it down*

try small angle brackets first on the inside then rout the outside,
then use angle brackets again this time on the outside,
then remove the inside ones and rout the inside,

I have made a jig for doing this I will take pictures and post them


----------

